# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Iron Beam, laser air defense system, Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd., Haifa, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd.

Iron Beam on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Iron Dome

Published on Jun 20, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Defense contractor shows off ‘Iron Beam’ anti-drone laser"

by Zach Epstein
October 21, 2015

----------

